# Alguien ha armado el stk4182II



## car ruiz (Ago 5, 2008)

Necesito ayuda con el stk4182II por favor si alguien ya lo armado se que puede brindar 45+45watt de salida pero no se si funcione bien de ante mano gracias por cierto yo e armado amplificador con tda2050 con fuente simple y a funcionado muy bien por mas de 2 años


----------



## samigoro (Ago 5, 2008)

tengo una experiencia muy cercana de una persona que armo un amplificador con el integrado stk 4192II, y te comento que funciona bastante bien, pero tuvimos un inconveniente, cual era la tension de trabajo, el datasheet recomendaba +/-35V, pero con esa tension se quemaban los integrados, y lo hicimos funcionar con +/-25V y funciona de maravilla, muy buena potencia...


----------



## melorcas (Ago 13, 2008)

yo fabrique una tarjeta para stk y funciona con toda la serie stk 41xx  y stk 42xx ahi se los pongo


----------



## doctorjkill (Ago 14, 2008)

muchas gracias Melorcas, me sirve tu tarjeta, si la podes pasar por que el archivo que dajuntaste es el datasheet del 4142, es la tarjeta que diseño sanyo. voy a usarla para un integrado de un aiwa que desarme por que quemo casi todo en un incendio del transformador, graciass


----------



## melorcas (Ago 14, 2008)

lo subi en un word si el tamaño no da ajustalo con el corel


----------



## doctorjkill (Ago 15, 2008)

muchas gracias, ya lo voy a probar, a ver si el stk todavia funciona


----------



## andersonF (Ago 15, 2008)

hola yo tengo un stk 4162II y so se si esta bueno o esta quemado. de que forma puedo comprobar si esta bueno o no?
se lo saque a un equipo sony.


----------



## 2fast4you (Ago 16, 2008)

yo arme el stk4192II y andubo perfecto con +/-37V..hace unos cuantos meses que lo arme y lo uso para fiestas q hacemos los findes de semana en lo de un amigo y anda re bien todavia..acordate de ponerle un buen disipador..el mio tiene uno bien grandote y un cooler de entrada y otro para extraccion


----------



## car ruiz (Ago 19, 2008)

muchas gracias por todo me sirve de mucho


----------



## melorcas (Ago 22, 2008)

la unica manera y que yo uso es:
separando la placa de la tapa plastica ayudandome con minipinzas de corte en las orillas del lado de los pines. al abrirlo tiene 4 transistores grandes (que son 4 plaquitas cuadradas)si esta quemado se pueden observar esas placas dañadas por encima .


----------



## car ruiz (Dic 18, 2008)

me olvidava de adicionar como conecto o alimento el mute


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Dic 18, 2008)

Mira en el datasheet te da todos la ayuda yo estoy por armar con un STK4192II allí te dejo el link....

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/S/T/K/4/STK4182II.shtml


----------



## lus2134 (Dic 20, 2008)

andersonf, otra forma de checar el stk sin abrir  en la hoja de datos esta el diagrama interno de este integrado observa los transistores de salida y luego midelas, el mute lo conecto con una resistencia hacia al gnd, he visto que puede ir conectado directo al gnd.


----------



## viktor_284 (Dic 23, 2008)

de  que valor es la resistencia que va desde el mute a vcc-?
estoy haciendo un stk4192


----------



## lus2134 (Dic 26, 2008)

en la hoja de datos tiene un valor de 10k en serie con 120k que va al negativo, toma los valores de la resistencia y conectalo a gnd (masa) debe de funcionar (no al negativo por que no va a funcionar) , sino funciona baja gradual el valor de resistencia o armar el pequeño circuito que da la hoja de datos.


----------



## viktor_284 (Dic 26, 2008)

ok voy a probar.


----------



## viktor_284 (Dic 27, 2008)

estuve perobando con un foco en serie y se prende bastante demostrandome un consumo en roposo elevado. desconecte y fui probando las resistencia y tampoco siempre calienta un poco u apago todo. quisiera que me expliquen como tengo que hacer estoy un poco frustrado pero voy a seguir mirando a ver que pasa, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Dic 27, 2008)

Hola    estuve armando el circuito de STK4192II y funciona muy bien, alguien me puede ayudar con el pcb de este.....?


----------



## viktor_284 (Dic 27, 2008)

en la pagina anterior esta un archivo word, stkup.doc
hola Ivan Mendoza me podes decir como hiciste para que te funcione a mi no me anda no se escucha nada!


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Dic 28, 2008)

Yo arme el primer circuito del datasheet y el mute lo deje sin conectar; pero le puse un  disipador grande con un ventilador para evitar cualquier falla en las pruebas dadas por recalentamiento, ya que a un amigo se le quemo por no colocar este, 

solo sigo al pie de la letra el circuito y funciona muy bien lo probé con un trasformador de 24 toma central, y un puente de 6 amp. Allí te dejo el PDF del cual  arme, malla todo a tierra

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4192II.pdf

Suerte


----------



## viktor_284 (Dic 28, 2008)

ok muchas gracias yo tambien segui todo igual que vos, voy a seguir probando y si no anda voy a comprar otro.


----------



## viktor_284 (Dic 30, 2008)

hola, me fui a comprar otro integrado, ahora si funciona, pero se escucha bajo muy poco, que puede ser? le deje sin conectar el mute, despues probe poniendolo a masa, que puedo hacer?
encontre este esquema y pcb.


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Ene 2, 2009)

Hola feliz año.....  y lo tienes armado en tu protoboard...? de cuanto es tu transformador....? y los filtros....? tienes distorsión en bajo volumen que pasa cuando alzas el volumen....?


----------



## viktor_284 (Ene 2, 2009)

hola lo tengo armado con el pcb del datasheet, mi fuente es de 20 0 -20 los filtros son de 4700mf, pero ya me di cuenta que tengo problemas con la fuente por que ahora hace esto enciendo y mido un capacitor y me da 25 y el negativo me da 15 y el negativo va disminuyendo hasta que queda en 0 y el positivo queda en 39, no tengo idea de qu le paso por que andaba bien.


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Ene 3, 2009)

Si te suena vas bien... pero la fuente en realidad es tu problema a mi también me paso y era que estaba haciendo mal contacto un capacitor, has con mucho cuidado esa fuente y mide todo antes de conectar el circuito, para pruebas coloque un trasformador con filtros que me daba 18 0 -18 y sonó bien pero al subir el volumen distorsionaba horrible pero ya coloque el transformador que me daba los 34 0 -34 y allí al subir todo dio un buen resultado.....

Suerte


----------



## viktor_284 (Ene 6, 2009)

hola ahora si funciona lo estoy alimentando con 36 0 -36, pero tengo otro problema se escucha poco, alguna idea?


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Ene 12, 2009)

Hola disculpa tardar  tanto.... y los parlantes que tienes de cuantos vatios son y de cuantas pulgadas...? Consiguete unos minimo de 10pulgadas, a unos 300 vatios, ahora depende la marca tambien y suena muy bien, ahora no se dame una comparacion con el sonido que tienes...?. El mio aun lo tengo armado en protoboard pero pienso diseñar la placa para este fin de mes saliendo de vacaciones, pero bien yo estaba revisando brevemente la placa con el diagrama del circuito en word y note cierta falla de una resistencia pero voy a volver a revisar con detenimiento.


----------



## dc1279 (Ene 15, 2009)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en esto de los amplificador de audio mira yo tambien arme uno con el stk4152 me paso algo parecido a lo q le sucedio al amigo "viktor___285" lo alimente con +-24v pero de un lado media mayor voltaje que del otro lado nunca se sobrecalento y el audio de un canal sonaba muy bien solo cuando conectaba un solo canal al conectar los 2 sonaba muy distorsionado y el volumen se bajaba pero no se calentaba y al desconectarlo sonaba bien pero solo en un canal y el b+ media mas que el b-..y desconectando la fuente del amplificador la fuente media sus 2 voltajes simetricos perfectamente alguna idea?...alguien le ha pasado esto?....gracias saludos desde mexico.


----------



## lus2134 (Ene 15, 2009)

dc1279, el stk4152 lo alimentas 48volts en total y lo recomendado es de 55 volts, si lo alimentas con un cierto voltage menos no tendras toda la potencia del integrado en el caso de 48volts tendras una potencia de 15w x lado y si le conectas las bocinas que no van de acuerdo a esa potencia es cuando baja el nivel de voltage de la fuente tambien cuenta los amperes que necesita el integrado


----------



## dc1279 (Ene 16, 2009)

ok gracias amigo lus2134 voy a checar si consigo un trasformador de ese voltaje y lo intentare otra ves luego les comento los resultados gracias amigo!


----------



## lus2134 (Ene 17, 2009)

podemos tener el voltage  necesario pero si no tenemos los amper necesario tenemos el problema de que baje el nivel de voltage como el problemas que mencionas cuando todo esta correcto el nivel de voltage baja levemente(unos cuantos volts) y se mantiene la simetria esto sucede cuando tiene la carga(bocinas y al subir el volumen gradualmente). saludos


----------



## dc1279 (Ene 17, 2009)

hola mi amigo lus2134 acabo de conseguir un transofmador con esas caracteristicas armare la fuente y vere q pasa yo he armado amp's con los famosos tda's...1562, 2030 con transistores, tda2040 y 2050 en puente y suenan chido levantan muy bien ahora estoy armando uno con tda7294 dicen q suenan muy bien, yo quiero este stk porque  tengo 2 stk's desde hace ya un tiempo venian en modular aiwa de los viejitos los quiero para conectarle unas bocinas 6x9 o 6.5's en mi coche quiero hacer la smps q vi en el otro foro y pues me parece bien la potencia q ofrece este stk ya de ahi tengo armados otros amplificador con los tda's arme 4 pares con transistores 2 los arme para fuente simetrica y los otros 2 para una sola fuente (+24v) ya arme una fuente multiplicadora de 12 a 24v....y los probe y suenan bien pero cual me recomendarias?...yo le tengo mas confianza alos stk's pues son mas robustos y tienen menos distorsion segun el datasheet como ves amigo? alguna sugerencia por cual decidirme?...


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Ene 17, 2009)

Aqui les dejo unas imagenes sobre una fuente de alimentacion para esta serie de integrados al i gual que un pcb para armar... Ojo los pcb que aparecen estan ya volteados para serigrafia, si lo desean los archivos estan en PCBWIZARD....


----------



## dc1279 (Ene 18, 2009)

gracias amigo david voy a checarla para cincidencia tengo un puente rectificador en esa forma voy a checar de cuantos amperes es...pye por cierto mi syk es 4152 si le quedara la pcb...bueno voy a checarlo en el datasheet del stk4192 para ver que onda gracias amigo. luego paso los resultados


----------



## car ruiz (Abr 23, 2009)

ahora tengo un dilema de un equipo que trabaja con el stk 4192II pero el data sheet indica una fuente de +-33 volt pero el transformador da ese voltaje no rectificado osea rectificado da +- 50 volt que se podra hacer con todo gracias


----------



## chapulin723 (Oct 24, 2009)

hola a todos , desde hace tiempo ando por foros de electronica solo de espectador , esta vez decidi registrarme y compartir con la comunidad . decidi hace un amplificador de 50 + 50 y elegi un diseño que encontre en don google , sin tener mucho conocimiento sobre electronica he logrado gracias al muy claro diseño y totalidad del listado de componentes hacer el amplificador , lo que si tuve problemas fue en comprar los componentes pues por recomendacion fui a pavon tv ( LANUS ) y me cobraron cualquier cosa y me dieron cualquier verdura , componentes del valor que querian y menos de los que les habia dado en el listado y obviamente compre tambien el trafo ahi tambien que era un trafo de 24 v 5 A
Termine yendo 3 veces para cambiar cosas y para cambiar el trafo tamb que era de 16 v el que me habian dado , tras discutir la ultima vez por la falta de seriedad me dieron un trafo de fuente partida de 12 + 12 de 6 A y me dijeron que lo usara sin el cable central que al usar los dos de las puntas tendria el voltaje que necesitaba que era de 24 v ... bueno termine de armarlo funciono perfectamente pero al poner un woofer que pedi prestado a un amigo ( BICHO PAPAO DE 600 w ) para mi sorpresa sonaba horrible y como que saturaban los bajos y sonaba como si subieran un equipo normal al taco ... distorsiona muchisimo y no tiene buen volumen , no asi si le conecto un par de parlantes de equipo tipo sony o aiwa , ahi suena muy bien buenos bajos , buenos agudos y mucho volumen .. pero no es lo que yo queria . que es lo que estoy haciendo mal ? tengo que poner un woofer mas acorde osea de menos watts o este ampli no es para eso ? o quizas el trafo tiene que ser si o si de 24 y no como este que es partido ?el tema es que no quiero comprar 380 woofer para ver cual es el adecuado  . necesito ayuda por favor para ver si alguno de ustedes sabe como tengo que proceder a elegir unos buenos parlantes , el amplificador es para cambiar el de una fonola que tiene mi prima y lo mando a reparar por que se habia quemado y nunca se lo devolvieron es mas la casa de reparacion cerro y se fue y busque por varios lados y no consegui algo ya armado asi que decidi hacerlo yo .siempre he metido manos a las cosas electronicas a veces soluciono el problema y en el peor de los casos queda como estaba , no peor !! pero esta vez decidi incursionar el el tema de armado , hasta aca fui bien pero me falta ayuda con el tema de los parlantes . la idea mia es conectar una salida al woofer y la otra a 2 6 x 9 y 2 tweeter que ya tiene el aparato y por medio del balance de la pc ir viendo como suena mejor , el amplificador tiene volumen ,agudos y graves . adjunto una foto del circuito y si alguien necesita el pcb y la lista de los componentes pidanmela que no hay problema las subo sin drama . desde ya muchas gracias .


----------



## chapulin723 (Oct 24, 2009)

hola a todos , decidi armar este amplificador que consegui los pcb y la lista de componenentes en el Sr google ... sin tener conocimientos de electronica he logrado hacerlo a la perfeccion y sin problemas , es muy facil de hacer , no tan asi conseguir las cosas , para alguien que sabe de electronica si puede resultar facil pues sabe que reemplazo le va a un componente que no consigue . ya habia hecho una pregunta a la comunidad sobre el tema de que parlantes elegir , pues con parlantes tipo los de los equipos sony o aiwa suenan de 10 , mucho mas fuerte que el equipo dueño de los parlantes . para usar un woofer necesito ayuda de alguien con experiencia en el tema .
pues conectando un woofer de 10 bicho papao de 600 w , suena muy mal . este amplificador no sirve para woofers ?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 24, 2009)

chapulin723 dijo:


> ...conectando un *woofer de 10 bicho papao de 600 w* , suena muy mal . este amplificador no sirve para woofers ?


Es que es no es un woofer. Eso es una inmundicia (opinión personal).
Nunca esperes un buen sonido de una de las porquerías que venden para bajos de Car Audio, donde lo que se busca es que hagan Pum fuerte y nada más. Habrá alguno que sea más presentable, pero a costa de una cantidad desmesurada de plata. 
Los Jahro no son ninguna maravilla, ni mucho menos, pero son baratos. Para un resultado simplemente "decente" van a servirte. Ah, como regla general, los buenos parlantes no son de colores ni tienen adornitos. Lo más loco que tienen puede ser la marca escrita en el tapapolvo y usualmente en un color no demasiado llamativo.

También date una vuelta por Elementos de Salida y ahí vas a encontrar información a montones sobre parlantes y woofers.

Saludos

Edito: No postees más de una vez lo mismo...


----------



## panama1974 (Nov 5, 2009)

chapulin723 dijo:


> hola a todos , decidi armar este amplificador que consegui los pcb y la lista de componenentes en el Sr google ... sin tener conocimientos de electronica he logrado hacerlo a la perfeccion y sin problemas , es muy facil de hacer , no tan asi conseguir las cosas , para alguien que sabe de electronica si puede resultar facil pues sabe que reemplazo le va a un componente que no consigue . ya habia hecho una pregunta a la comunidad sobre el tema de que parlantes elegir , pues con parlantes tipo los de los equipos sony o aiwa suenan de 10 , mucho mas fuerte que el equipo dueño de los parlantes . para usar un woofer necesito ayuda de alguien con experiencia en el tema .
> pues conectando un woofer de 10 bicho papao de 600 w , suena muy mal . este amplificador no sirve para woofers ?


 

 chapulin deberias decir de donde sacaste ese pcb y es de contruyasuvideorockola.com , no lo sacaste de google ,y en mi opinion se ve mal que le pongas tu nombre como si tu mismo  hubieras echo el pcb , eso que dices que alimentaste ese amplificador con los 2 cables calientes 12+12 voltios no se como no se te a quemado el integrado , el se alimenta con uno caliente y el neutro , yo arme uno con stk4192II  y suena de maravilla , yo le tengo bajos de 12 pulgadas de 500 , un medio y 3 twister  , puede ser que se jodio el integrado por meterle ese voltaje y te suena asi distocionado , salu2.


----------



## sergiocores (Nov 20, 2009)

buenasss
soy nuevo en el foro!!! hace 6 meses que tengo guardado el stk4182II con dicipador, tengo todo preparado como para armarlo , pero tengo una seria duda del voltaje y el filtrado de la fuente, que trafo tengo que comprar?
 me pide capasitores de 10000 micro que no consigo tengo dos pares de 4700,
alquien tiene el pcb de la fuente con los capasitores en paralelo?
y el pcb del datashet lo estuve revisando y hay pistas que estan al pedo, y no tiene un regulador de entrada!  ya que no pienso armar un pre! je! es nesesario!? 
no quiero dejar cabos sueltos como para quemar el stk. arme dos ampli con 2040 y el 2003 en puente y en los casos se me quemaron y los tuve que comprar varias veces! 
no qioero armar nada hasta que este seguro!
espero sus consejos!

ha los otros ampli andan de diez!!!


----------



## sergiocores (Nov 24, 2009)

... los stk al pareces son similares por lo que eç he leido!!! pero no consigo el pcb de la fuente



davidmedinarcp dijo:


> Aqui les dejo unas imagenes sobre una fuente de alimentacion para esta serie de integrados al i gual que un pcb para armar... Ojo los pcb que aparecen estan ya volteados para serigrafia, si lo desean los archivos estan en PCBWIZARD....



hola solo consulto 
el balor de las resistencias y los capacitores seramicos!?
tengo 4 capasitores de 4700 micro para poner dos en // por canal, revisaste el pcb que esta el balñor + en la pista  gnd? o estiy equivocado!?


----------



## dyc666 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola buenos dias a todos, a ver si me podeis echar una mano porque he estado mirando por ahi y noconsigo enterarme de nada, (otro novato), estoy montando el pcb de contruyasuvideorockola.com con un stk que saque de un equipo sony y el transformador que pide es de 24v, el quipo tenia un transformador que dá 50v en una de las salidas ¿como podria usar ese transformador en ese pcb? Es el primer pcb que armo y no quiero gastar mas pasta sin tener la certeza de que me va a funcionar bien.


----------



## sergiocores (Nov 25, 2009)

estamos en las mismas situaciones je !1! ayuda de profecional por favor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dyc666 (Dic 3, 2009)

Bueno, un par de preguntitas a ver si alguien me responde, he armado el stk con el pcb de construyasuvideorockola y va de lujo a excepción de un ruidillo, es como si un potenciometro estubiera sucio, pero los potenciometros no son, son nuevos y aparte los he limpiado, pero bueno la cuestión es la siguiente, me gusta bastante como suena y tengo un ampli de guitarra de 15w que suena bastante bien asi que por probar lo he conectado de la salida de auriculares a la entrada del pcb que he montado y suena bien, bastante potente, pero con mucho brillo, y me preguntaba cual seria la manera de utilizar el ampli de 15w como preamplificador y si seria posible puentear  el stk con el pcb que he echo para entre los dos construir un ampli de 100w, no se si será una locura pero bueno yo pregunto...
...si no se puede puentear y hay que dejarlo estereo pense en hacer el sumador que viene tambien en construyasuvideorockola y utilizarlo asi para la guitarra (ya me buscaria la vida para equalizarlo con la pedalera) y dejarle una entrada para un mp3 y que salgan mezcladas las dos señales, ya me direis si es buena idea.

PD: es lo que tiene estar en el paro, me abuurroooo!!

4/12/09: Vaya ya veo que el tema no interesa, gracias de todos modos.


----------



## raster (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola
¿Donde se puede conseguir el integrado stk4192 original?


----------



## astronauta2021 (Mar 5, 2010)

saludos amigos tengo un integrado stk4184ii y quiero probar si no esta dañado,,como lo pruebo????


----------



## tonifa (Mar 12, 2010)

Que tal gente, tengo un equipo Aiwa 990 quemado,pero el STK4182II, los baffles y los componentes de la fuente se salvaron,hasta el control remoto tengo pero al resto del equipo no lo puedo salvar (si les cuento cómo lo quemé no me creen...)  y la verdad tengo ahora un equipito de esos con subwoofer y tweeters pero Detesto como suena,extraño Mucho el Sonido de ese equipo,la verdad Sanyo se zarpó con este Alto CI, es Muy Bueno: aun hoy creo no se si en calidad y rendimiento lo superan al menos obviamente en audio doméstico,y por ahi hasta creo que se puede usar para monitoreo profesional...andan los circuitos que veo por acá? Necesitaría rearmar fuente,pre y potencia nomás,y si le puedo agregar volumen,EQ,etc y control remoto sería lo Mas!...alguien lo posteó completo?
Muchas Gracias, saludos!

Que tal gente, tengo un equipo Aiwa 990 quemado,pero el STK4182II, los baffles y los componentes de la fuente se salvaron,hasta el control remoto tengo pero al resto del equipo no lo puedo salvar (si les cuento cómo lo quemé no me creen...) y la verdad tengo ahora un equipito de esos con subwoofer y tweeters pero Detesto como suena,extraño Mucho el Sonido de ese equipo,la verdad Sanyo se zarpó con este Alto CI, es Muy Bueno: aun hoy creo no se si en calidad y rendimiento lo superan al menos obviamente en audio doméstico,y por ahi hasta creo que se puede usar para monitoreo profesional...andan los circuitos que veo por acá? Necesitaría rearmar fuente,pre y potencia nomás,y si le puedo agregar volumen,EQ,etc y control remoto sería lo Mas!...alguien lo posteó completo?
Muchas Gracias, saludos!


----------



## astronauta2021 (Mar 19, 2010)

amigo yo encontre en este foro un material que te puede servir para armar un equipo de sonido con un stk4182,es facil de armarlo,yo estoy armando uno estoy parado por falta de dinero.,,,,,,*AQUI TE DEJO EL MATERIAL ,ESPERO TE SIRVA.*


----------



## tonifa (Mar 19, 2010)

astronauta2021 dijo:


> amigo yo encontre en este foro un material que te puede servir para armar un equipo de sonido con un stk4182,es facil de armarlo,yo estoy armando uno estoy parado por falta de dinero.,,,,,,*AQUI TE DEJO EL MATERIAL ,ESPERO TE SIRVA.*




Astronauta, Un Millón de Gracias Amigo!!! Esto era Precisamente lo que buscaba y no podía dar con el desde hace tiempo,tal parece que lo sacan de todos lados.
Es para stk4172 pero es compatible y casi idéntico hasta donde se con el stk4182.
Además creo hasta tener todos o casi todos los componentes,las fichas disipador...me faltaba solo el PCB para rearmar el circuito,lo hago y te cuento como va.
Soy técnico en electrónica con algun estudio superior además pero no me dedico ya a esto y era mucho embrollo armarlo todo sin el correspondiente circuito impreso,de veras me salvaste...y desde ya este manual,por haber estudiado conozco y estoy muy familiarizado con los conceptos que maneja...lo recomiendo y es Excelente aun para principiantes que quieran comenzar desde cero!
Saludos y a tus órdenes!!!
Disculpas a los admin. por el doble post,no me di cuenta...


----------



## estebansantoporsiempre (May 3, 2010)

hola,necesito saber como mdeir el stk 4172ii


----------



## pakarinkama (Jun 9, 2010)

Estoy haciendo 
un amplificador cuadrafonico con dos amplifoicadores STK4192II pienso ponerle un transformador de +/-45V. con 20A estaria bien esa fuente o no.

Porfavor necesito una pequeña ayuda sobre la fuente. 
Quiero aremar un amplificador con 2 STK4192II  cuanta corriente necesito.

Porfavor necesito una pequeña ayuda sobre la fuente. 
Quiero armar un amplificador con 2 STK4192II  cuanta corriente necesito.

deseo hacer un amplificador cuadrafonico con el stk4192II que fuente necesito 
Tengo uno de 36-0-36V a 20A estaria bien si o no.. 
Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## elbausa (Jul 8, 2010)

ola muy buen aporte.. yo tengo una pregunta yo tengo un stk 4152II con el pbc *QU*e monto melorcas si me anda..


----------



## dmc (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola a todos, elbausa, los impresos para los STK son iguales para cada serie, solo cambian los valores de algunas resistencias y por supuesto los valores de voltaje de los capacitores su capacidad, por lo general se mantienen, con esto quiero decir que, por ejemplo los STK de la serie 41XX son similares entre si y pueden reemplazarse con uno superior (El STK 4122 con el STK 4142) los numeros romanos al final del integrado nos indica la distorción del integrado, II es 0,4 %, V es 0,08%, IX es 0,008% y asi, lo mismo ocurre con los STK de la serie 40XX como el 4040, 4050,etc., los de la Serie 42XX y 411-XXX ya son otra cosa, pero son mas o menos similares entre si. Sanyo garantiza el funcionamiento de sus integrados con el circuito que ellos proponen, por ello los incluyen en los datasheet, es por ello que si fabrican un amplificador de este tipo con cuidado casi seguro les funcionará (ver por  ejemplo el datasheet del STK 4142 II y del STK 4192 II), al final de los mismos encontraran una rapida descripción componente por componente de su trabajo en el circuito. Cuando construyan la fuente de alimentación recuerden que no se transfiere el 100% de la potencia de la fuente al parlante, el amplificador tiene sus pérdidas y debemos calcular una reserva de energía de un 30% o más, por ejemplo para un ampli de 100W la fuente debería poder entregar 130 o 150 W, para calcular rápidamente el transformador que necesitamos, debemos tomar, para un ampli de fuente simple, el voltaje AC del secundario y lo multiplicamos por 1,41 esto nos dara mas o menos el voltaje en CC con los capacitores adecuados. Si el ampli es de fuente partida hagan lo mismo pero tomando la tensión entre el punto medio del transformador y uno de los extremos. Por Ley de Ohm podemos sacar el consumo aproximado del ampli.


----------



## elbausa (Jul 9, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda tengo otra interrogante me podrían ayudar aqui  adjunto la imagen y quiero saber de cuanto son esos capacitores... disculpen mi  ignorancia..


----------



## dmc (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola a todos, elbausa, si te fijas un poco mas arriba del datasheet, puedes ver el diagrama electrico del circuito propuesto, si lo sigues, puedes observar que el capacitor c15 va a conectarse al pin 12 del STK y a su vez al positivo de la alimentación gral. a travez de r21 (100 Ohms), si te recomiendan una alimentación de +/-27,5 vcc te convendría que sea de por lo menos 35v, por el precio de este componente yo colocaría uno de 63v para estar muy tranquilo. Esto tambien vale para c15. 
Las Resistencias de 1k (r19 y r20), las de 100 Ohms (r18 y r21) debes colocar resistencias de 1 w metalfilm y las de 4,7 Ohms (r15 y r16) te conviene colocarlas de 2w, tambien de metalfilm, por que tienden a levantar temperatura. Controla bien el circuito por que creo que esta visto desde el lado de las pistas (segui el circuito del integrado y comparalo con el datasheet). Cualquier cosa pregunta.


----------



## panama1974 (May 11, 2011)

No quise abrir un post nuevo pero se me quemo el stk4192 y hace como 1 mes vi como le adaptaban al stk 4 TIP o Toshiba no estoy seguro , en un disipador  extra , le soldaban a las 4 pastillitas del stk los cables y estos iban a los Tip , busque pero no encuentro ese post , si alguien sabe envie el link , se los agradesco.


----------



## elbausa (May 11, 2011)

panama1974 dijo:


> No quise abrir un post nuevo pero se me quemo el stk4192 y hace como 1 mes vi como le adaptaban al stk 4 TIP o Toshiba no estoy seguro , en un disipador  extra , le soldaban a las 4 pastillitas del stk los cables y estos iban a los Tip , busque pero no encuentro ese post , si alguien sabe envie el link , se los agradesco.



hola compañero fijate por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-puente-150w-stk4182ll-50620/ 

búscate el diagrama interno de tu stk y miras donde van ubicado los transistores y adapta celos por fuera.


----------



## panama1974 (May 12, 2011)

elbausa dijo:


> hola compañero fijate por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-puente-150w-stk4182ll-50620/
> 
> búscate el diagrama interno de tu stk y miras donde van ubicado los transistores y adapta celos por fuera.



Gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 12, 2011)

panama1974 dijo:


> No quise abrir un post nuevo pero se me quemo el stk4192 y hace como 1 mes vi como le adaptaban al stk 4 TIP o Toshiba no estoy seguro , en un disipador  extra , le soldaban a las 4 pastillitas del stk los cables y estos iban a los Tip , busque pero no encuentro ese post , si alguien sabe envie el link , se los agradesco.



Hola panama yo soy el autor de ese engendro de post, si queres consultame alli o donde necesites y yo te colaboro para que puedas reparar tu STK con exito.

Saludos.


----------



## jonatan123456 (Oct 28, 2011)

que muchachos miren que me he topado con algo arme ese circuito de arme su videorokola pero uno de los canales me suena un poco mal que podria ser


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 28, 2011)

jonatan123456 dijo:


> que muchachos miren que me he topado con algo arme ese circuito de arme su videorokola pero uno de los canales me suena un poco mal que podria ser



Suena mal? que tan mal? suena ronco, con mucho brillo, al subir el volumen como que trata de desconar el parlante?, puede ser que unos de los componentes asociados con la realimentacion del amplificador (hablando del canal que esta sonando mal), tenga algun valor alterado o que el contacto de tierra o entrada de señal esta defectuso.

Verifica y me cuentas.


----------



## djbetinho (Ene 18, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 13545Ver el archivo adjunto 13545
 pcb es lo miesmo para stk4152 II ?


----------



## alex078 (Ene 5, 2014)

car ruiz dijo:


> Necesito ayuda con el stk4182II por favor si alguien ya lo armado se que puede brindar 45+45watt de salida pero no se si funcione bien de ante mano gracias por cierto yo e armado amplificador con tda2050 con fuente simple y a funcionado muy bien por mas de 2 años


En una ocasion yo lo arme y funciona muy bien le puse una fuente simple de 30 voltios y le puse un doblador de tension ya que el integrado necesita positivo, negativo y tierra y suena muy bien con parlantes de 10 pulgadas ya arme muchos amplificadores mediante la practica por que me encanta la electronica y la electricidad . Aunque necesito saber a profundidad sobre el funcionamiento de los circuitos amplificadores los he probado tambien con los tda 7294 pero lamentablemente derrepente se te explotan , se queman eso no me gusta por todo aquello me quedo con la serie de integrados STK que son muy buenos en sonidos bajos ...saludos


----------



## destructionnuclear (Jul 10, 2015)

Hola, hace tiempo pienso en armar un amplificador de guitarra de 60 o tal vez 80 watts con este integrado, ya que tengo uno original. el único problema es que es estéreo. en Internet no hay mucha información sobre este integrado en configuración Bridge. lo único que se es que puede entregar 45+45W máximo ambos canales.
Mis dudas son las siguientes:

¿es estable en modo bridge?
¿en modo bridge se pierde vida útil del integrado?
¿me recomiendan algún esquema BRIDGE en particular?
¿de lo contrario, hay alguna otra opcion con este integrado?

por supuesto no quiero quemar al integrado, prefiero estabilidad ante potencia. desde ya muchas gracias. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2015)

destructionnuclear dijo:
			
		

> Hola, hace tiempo pienso en armar un amplificador de guitarra de 60 o tal vez 80 watts con este integrado, ya que tengo uno original. el único problema es que es estéreo. en Internet no hay mucha información sobre este integrado en configuración Bridge. lo único que se es que puede entregar 45+45W máximo ambos canales.
> Mis dudas son las siguientes:
> 
> ¿es estable en modo bridge?
> ...



Dejarlo en estéreo, alimentar ambos canales con la misma señal y emplear 2 parlantes.


----------



## destructionnuclear (Jul 10, 2015)

de esta forma no se pierde volumen final? seria necesario un pre-amp con dos salidas independientes para evitar perdida de volumen?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 10, 2015)

Porque se perderia volumen???? de echo la saida de una guitarra debe ser atenuada ya que es muy elevada para la sensibilidad de este integrado.
Para que un pre si necesitas limitar porque tenes señal de sobra....


----------



## destructionnuclear (Jul 10, 2015)

muchas gracias pandacba por tu respuesta!. vos crees que puedo conseguir una potencia de 70 watts con este amp?? -pienso armar el esquema que viene en el datasheet del stk4182II


----------



## pandacba (Jul 10, 2015)

Si cada canal te entrega 45W puestos los dos en mono al ambiente en conjunto entregan 90W totales asi que 70W sin problemas


----------

